# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  show must go on

## magistr

Ничего другого не приходит в голову. Сегодня узнал о гибели товарища, дизайнера, художника, фотографа.

Сергей Курдыбало.
вот некоторые его работы:
    

   

Светлая память.

----------

Solnechnaja (26.01.2017)

----------


## Alenajazz

Очень хорошие работы!
Светлая память...  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## magistr

Его фотографии можно посмотреть на сайте: http://www.fotoclub.info/profile/genesis/

----------


## Янек

Очень жалко, когда уходят из жизни маленькие, молодые и  талантливые люди, да еще в расцвете сил. Присоединяюсь к Алёнке, светлая память и земля пухом.

----------


## Kalipso-m154

Замечательно талантливые фотографии! Жалко хорошего человека, светлая ему память.

----------


## igr312

Очень красивые и интересные работы. И очень -очень жаль,что таланты уходят рано-неужели их миссия на земле так коротка? Но Мастер живет в своих работах,и пока они нравятся людям, о нем будут помнить,а значит-память светла!

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

Да, такая красота.
Спасибо, что выставили...

----------


## photolook

простые и в тоже время хорошие работы. всегда жаль, когда уходят творческие люди

----------


## Kladewa1

Какие красивые, светлые, чистые фотографии..

----------


## Robs

Отличные работы! Жаль хорошего человека...

----------


## МУРЁНКА

Отличные работы, очень жаль...

----------

